# Wine Fermenting Containers



## Khubred (Aug 13, 2013)

Any recommendations on the best type of wine fermenting containers to use for beginners? we have about 30-50 lbs of grapes from our own winery (cab s and merlot) and have an additional 125# of Primitivo grapes. We'd like to know what types of fermenting containers to use. With lids of course. I've heard that food grade are the best, but others have said you can also pick them up at Lowes and Home Depot.

Thanks in advance.

Kevin


----------



## RCGoodin (Aug 13, 2013)

Khubred said:


> Any recommendations on the best type of wine fermenting containers to use for beginners? we have about 30-50 lbs of grapes from our own winery (cab s and merlot) and have an additional 125# of Primitivo grapes. We'd like to know what types of fermenting containers to use. With lids of course. I've heard that food grade are the best, but others have said you can also pick them up at Lowes and Home Depot.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Kevin


 
I wouldn't trust the Lowes and HD buckets. Plus their lids will not have the grommet, or grommet hole you will need for your airlocks to link into. You will need airlocks also to keep your wine from getting outside air as it ferments. You can search Amazon for airlocks to see how they look. They may have bucket lids also so you can see the grommet and hole the airlocks go into. I hope this helps.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 13, 2013)

any hdpe food grade container can work.
my favorite for my primary cooler is a 52 quart igloo ice chest...which is food grade...at most it will be in the cooler for 9 are 10 days, usually less,depending on the yeast i use.


----------



## jswordy (Aug 13, 2013)

You can indeed pick up food grade containers at Lowe's and Home Depot that work perfectly well. Their 5 gallon paint buckets are food safe. While you are there, pick up some 5-gallon paint strainer bags cheap to use for your fruit. They are like 2 in a bag for $3 or so.

You can get 3 and 5 gallon containers free at doughnut shops, cake places, etc., where frosting and some other ingredients come in them. Of course, you will have to clean them.

For larger batches, a Rubbermaid Brute food grade garbage can is perfect. You can pick them up at Home Depot. The 20 gallon is like $20 or so. You can also order a WHITE 20 gallon off the H-D website for the same money plus shipping but it is not available in stores. I never found white to be necessary. Take your light blue one home, put 5 gallons of water in it, shine a flashlight through from inside, and mark with a felt tip the line on the outside. Do it again for 10 and again for 15. You are now good to go.

As far as the airlock, for 95% of the wines you make, covering the bucket with a towel held in place by a large hair scrunchie will work better than airlocking it in primary. You want air to get to the yeast in this stage of their growth.

For the 5% of wines where you wish to have an airlock, bring your airlock with you to Lowe's or Home Depot (or Tractor Supply Co.), go to their hardware assortment drawers, pick out a suitable grommet, drill an appropriate hole in the lid and insert grommet. Personally, I just lay the lid on top loosely (not pushing it down) and that seems to work just fine for keeping a CO2 layer on whites that are oxidation-prone.


----------



## RCGoodin (Aug 13, 2013)

Jim, Great post. I can see where your experience is invaluable. I learned a lot from what you said here, and I will save some money the next time I buy fermenting buckets.

Is there a 6 or 8 gallon bucket that you are aware of?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 13, 2013)

js is wordy, but he has very sound advice....and his avatar is outstanding....
i love otis


----------



## Arne (Aug 14, 2013)

RC, most local home brew stores sell fermenting buckets that are (I think) 7.5 or 8 gal. They are kinda expensive, tho. The ones I bought were less than 25 dollars, but not much less. The upside with them is you can use them lots of times. Been using the same ones for 4 years now. For bigger batches you can't beat the brute garbage cans like JS says. The best part of the bigger batches is you can have some left over to bottle. Gotta love samplin. Arne.


----------



## GaDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Rubbermaid Commercial Products Brute 20 gal. White Container without Lid for $23.40. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rubberma...ithout-Lid-FG-2620-WHI/100662697#.UguAGJKTiZg


----------

